# Electric coffee grinder for beginner



## virizion (Dec 24, 2019)

First of all, hello!

I'm not an expert at this coffee sphere at all. I want to learn more about it and make a wonderful coffee for myself, friends and family.

Now I want to ask you if you know a good electric coffee grinder for "beginners". In my imagination, it should be easy to use, quality enough and cost not so much.

I know, some people may say "go away, there are many articles and reviews on the Internet". Unfortunately, I have a lack of free time now.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Fred


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

virizion said:


> I know, some people may say "go away, there are many articles and reviews on the Internet". Unfortunately, I have a lack of free time now.


 Welcome!

Mmm, there is some middle ground though, you do need to tell us a little more about what kind of coffee you want to make and what machine (if any, yet) you'd be pairing the grinder with. Also a better idea of budget is important.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi and welcome Fred

Depends what methods of coffee making you'll be using.

If espresso only an Iberital MC2 is a good choice on a budget , if brewed/filter method a Wilfa Svart and if both methods a Sage smart grinder pro.

I've only experience of the wilfa which is very good in a budget but the other options I suggested get good reviews for decent entry level equipment.

Jason


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

I think a starting point for you would be a burr grinder, avoid the cheaper blade 'grinders' as they don't do anywhere near as good a job.

As Jason11 states a lot depends on how you brew. I make coffee in various ways (espresso, filter, cafetiere, moka) so a grinder with a wide operating range suits me. I've been using the Sage Smart Grinder Pro for about a year now with no complaints. Generally around £150 new, but there are a fair few available used for considerably less, keep an eye on the For Sale section on this forum.

You'll certainly not be told to go away, we all have to start somewhere so ask away.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Buy secondhand , try tempt one out of Coffeechap , he can enable most things , and just like anything you get what you pay for.

Namely the more you spend on a grinder the easier it will be to get better results .

merry Christmas


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Depending on your budget

£150 Sage Smart Grinder

£200-370 Eureka Mignon Manuel,silenzio specialis or a second hand commercial Grade grinder.

£500 Niche Zero

are what i see recommended a lot.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's like Sudoku for coffee fans...unfortunately I don't have time to play now.


----------

